# What's the sexual appeal to Nikki Bella?



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

Some people claim she is hot, but I really don't see it. She looks like a cave monster to me.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Negged.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

A cave monster? :lmao give me a break.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

Tata Toothy said:


> A cave monster? :lmao give me a break.


Bro, she's got more plastic in her than a Mattel toy.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

She's the hottest cave monster I've ever seen.


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

fpalm


----------



## HardKor1283 (Mar 4, 2014)

You could plug anyone's name into that question and the answer will be the same: If you don't get, you're never going to.
Everyone has different tastes. I once mentioned something about thinking Tamina was ugly only to have a guy tell me he thought she was the hottest woman on the planet. Everybody's different, just accept it.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Exhibit A:


----------



## SmackdownvsRAW2005 (Jul 10, 2015)

:Tripslick


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

OP, everyone has different tastes in what constitutes as "attractive" or "hot" - you do know that, right? you and I am sure many others may not find Nikki Bella or her sister all that attractive, but there are many men and women around the world (myself included) that do find her attractive; that's how this shit works.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

Anyone can get a fake tan, plastic put into you, and be a gold digger. It doesn't make you hot it makes you a fake. Nikki Bella is a fake.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

Is the TS a girl?


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

Tits. Ass. Plus, if she's been with Cena this long, you know she can probably suck a mean dick, and lick an even meaner asshole.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

If you don't get it, perhaps David Otunga is more your type.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> If you don't get it, perhaps David Otunga is more your type.


Strong words from someone who jerks off to a Cena poster.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

Massive tits
Massive ass
Big legs
Beautiful skin 
Average face
Nice personality

What the fuck do you want..


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

The bellas are attractive of course, but they got really manly chins. Apparently that's a side effect of HGH, Stephanie has the same thing going on.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I've never found her attractive at all either, but everyone has different tastes. Nice ass though.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

The tits and the arse.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

And if all that fails, just look at the COO


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

You would give up everything you hold dear for one night with her lol.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> If you don't get it, perhaps David Otunga is more your type.


Come on, who can resist this:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I really dislike discussions like this. I mean, dude, how hard is it to understand that sexual appeal and attraction is subjective?

Reigns and Orton are really unappealing to me, but I'd bone the crap outta Swagger no questions asked. It's just a preference to certain aesthetics. Accept it and move on.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Idk but I love this look from her


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I really dislike discussions like this. I mean, dude, how hard is it to understand that sexual appeal and attraction is subjective?
> 
> Reigns and Orton are really unappealing to me, but I'd bone the crap outta Swagger no questions asked. It's just a preference to certain aesthetics. Accept it and move on.


Who is Jack Swagger?


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I really dislike discussions like this. I mean, dude, how hard is it to understand that sexual appeal and attraction is subjective?
> 
> Reigns and Orton are really unappealing to me, but I'd bone the crap outta Swagger no questions asked. It's just a preference to certain aesthetics. Accept it and move on.


There's nothing subjective about Nikki Bella's sex appeal. Any man who wouldn't take Nikki to the bone zone deserves to have his man card revoked.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> There's nothing subjective about Nikki Bella's sex appeal. Any man who wouldn't take Nikki to the bone zone deserves to have his man card revoked.


Same can be said about liking Cena.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I would like to know what a woman you don't think looks like a cave monster looks like.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Terrence said:


> Who is Jack Swagger?


The finest man alive, tbh.



Loudon Wainwright said:


> There's nothing subjective about Nikki Bella's sex appeal. Any man who wouldn't take Nikki to the bone zone deserves to have his man card revoked.


:shrug

I'm sure she's unappealing to some men.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Directions to that cave you were speaking about?


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

SideTableDrawer said:


> I would like to know what a woman you don't think looks like a cave monster looks like.


http://images-cdn.moviepilot.com/im...world-is-far-from-who-you-d-expect-379792.jpg


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Nikki Bella is not hot Paige is hot


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't get the appeal either


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> how hard is it to understand that sexual appeal and attraction is subjective?


lol people here can't seem to comprehend that taste is subjective. They have a hard time getting it into their pea brains not everyone thinks and likes the exact same things they do.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Terrence said:


> http://images-cdn.moviepilot.com/im...world-is-far-from-who-you-d-expect-379792.jpg


Which cave does this monster come from?


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

Fugly face and annoying voice with a great ass and giant fake tits.

It just matters where you put your preferences (I'd put mine between those balloons)


----------



## DVS1981 (Sep 25, 2015)

Dat Ass wiggle she does in her entrance.....*dribble*


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

Her jaw is fucked which is probably why she wears long highlighted hair and has had a boob job. 

She looks good on TV from a distance but in real life neither nikki or brie are beautiful.


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

Truth is: Without the push-up bra, they look like two saggy plastic tits. Saggy as hell =/

And she has this male ass.

Almost puke when I see her ugly ass...uuhh...

0.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

Nikki is sexy if you like materialistic bratty cheerleader types who are cold, dead and brainless inside, who will use you til you got nothing then leave you without looking back.

Also if you see Nikki wear those loose dresses, dude above me is right, Nikki's tits sag off to the side, yet everyone says Nikki has the best tits in the division. 


Paiges tits were fine, and now she has the push up bra, so ya, you guys didn't love Nikki without her push up bra (and transplant).


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

krillep said:


> Truth is: Without the push-up bra, they look like two saggy plastic tits. Saggy as hell =/
> 
> And she has this male ass.
> 
> ...


All tits sag eventually unless they're incredibly small (like, B and under). Fake tits actually sag less than natural ones.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Everything except the face. Nice ass, nice abs and great tits.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Rain said:


> Come on, who can resist this:


This body brought to you by any number of foreign substances.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

She is alright but the fact that she needs to get a boob job and wear a ton of make up is a bad sign. She is going to look like crap in ten years when her boobs implode and her face is pale from all the makeup.


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> All tits sag eventually unless they're incredibly small (like, B and under). Fake tits actually sag less than natural ones.


Without the push-up bra they looks saggy.

Just like Steph without push-up. Push-up is a mans worst enemy. :nerd:

Disgusting.


----------



## C.J.Styles (Apr 27, 2015)

She's a hot piece of ass. Brie use to be a hot piece of ass until she start dressing like that hillbilly husband of hers.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

She's not unattractive, but there are prettier girls on their roster. Her personality and lack of real love or dedication for the business turns off a lot of people too. Same with Eva Marie, who looks like she'll be the next Nikki (I was hoping for Alexa Bliss in a few years personally but their pushing Eva hard). It's hard not to be put off a little by the fake tits too, just because we saw her for years without them. It's weird to look at Nikki a couple years ago and see her now. She almost looks like a completely different woman

The Bellas, both of them really, aren't as pretty as they used to be.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Brie > Nikki. I prefer natural body than plastic, but... to each their own.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

She's better than most and not as good as the best. A sure fire 8/10.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

krillep said:


> Without the push-up bra they looks saggy.
> 
> Just like Steph without push-up. Push-up is a mans worst enemy. :nerd:
> 
> Disgusting.


Steph also might have gotten larger implants, a different quality/chemical make up, and she's significantly older than Nikki. And really, her boobs do not sag that much without a bra;










In fact, they look quite nice and rather natural.

Lol, you don't need a push-up bra to make your boobs look big. And even then, if you can't tell the relative size of a boob even with a push up bra or understand the fact all decently sized tits will sag to an extent...maybe you shouldn't be looking at boobs.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Terrence said:


> She looks like a cave monster to me.


She's fine as fuck OP, not sure what you're smokin ...


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of her either tbh, I hate women with plastic bodies.


----------



## New Day (Sep 20, 2015)

cave monster or not still hotter than paige and sasha


----------



## Greg Hay version 1 (Oct 20, 2004)

It doesn't matter if you like her or not. If you think she is hot or not. In the end she is a women and to most people think she is hot and she maybe a gold digger or maybe she just makes her money the most women in wrestling do. Which is work hard and show off what she has even if it's real or not.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I'm not really attracted to Nikki Bella, but this is obviously a troll thread. You're simply trying to get a rise out of people saying she's a cave monster. You can find someone not that attractive while understanding why others do. It isn't hard.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Terrence said:


> http://images-cdn.moviepilot.com/im...world-is-far-from-who-you-d-expect-379792.jpg


And there are people who would say that Kate Upton is unattractive OP, everyone has different tastes in what they find attractive or unattractive, that's how people work, what you find attractive in a woman may be something that is ugly to another person, and vice versa; it's just how this shit works.



Dell said:


> lol people here can't seem to comprehend that taste is subjective. They have a hard time getting it into their pea brains not everyone thinks and likes the exact same things they do.


Exactly, taste is subjective.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*She's a young woman with an athletic body, decent face and is also rich/famous. There's a lot to dig there...*


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

The fact she looks fake turns me off. Kinda like with Eva Marie. I might do once but to think I was in any long-term relationship with her, no thanks.

Would put Maria Kanellis, Paige, Becky Lynch or Sasha Banks over her personally but everyone has their own opinion.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

She does nothing for me personally, but if she gets others off their rockers, so be it.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Her face is popped, but her bod is banging. 
Only thing I can stand about a match she's in is when she is making her entrance and gyrates that booty.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

draykorinee said:


> She's better than most and not as good as the best. A sure fire 8/10.


Maybe compared to the average woman on the street, but a 7 compared to other beautiful people


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Personally I think Brie is hotter then Nikki :draper2

but my No1 for hotness will always be Becky
























:banderas


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

^^Still surprised you tommo have not made/started a becky lynch pic and gif thread!!!???
What are you waiting for. Do bex some justice and do it!!!!!


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

No offense but what's with all these threads popping up hating on certain divas? If you think she's hot, that's nice. If you don't, why are you trying to force your taste in women down our throats? We already get enough of that from watching John Cena matches.


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

Nikki is okay, nothing special, in my opinion.


----------



## HardKor1283 (Mar 4, 2014)

rbhayek said:


> No offense but what's with all these threads popping up hating on certain divas? If you think she's hot, that's nice. If you don't, why are you trying to force your taste in women down our throats? We already get enough of that from watching John Cena matches.


Unfortunately the majority of discussions about women's wrestling end up devolving into a bunch of adolescent fanboys fighting about who's crush is better. 
You could get the same stimulating discussion on a Twilight forum. 

I love women's wrestling, but you have to pick and choose which threads to get involved in. It's a minefield.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

HardKor1283 said:


> Unfortunately the majority of discussions about women's wrestling end up devolving into a bunch of adolescent fanboys fighting about who's crush is better.
> You could get the same stimulating discussion on a Twilight forum.
> 
> I love women's wrestling, but you have to pick and choose which threads to get involved in. It's a minefield.


This is very true, and I hate to admit that even I have fallen victim to such pettiness at times; *sigh*


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

krillep said:


> Truth is: Without the push-up bra, they look like two saggy plastic tits. Saggy as hell =/
> 
> And she has this male ass.
> 
> ...


I had a hard time putting words to it...but that helps

She's like a really well-done and heavily made-up pornstar ******. Hot at first glance, but the 'abnormalities' show when you look too close (jaw, ass, etc...). Those kind of "girls" have everything fake/changed via surgery. So a legit biological girl with a lot of fake stuff will somewhat resemble one. As others have noted, the HGH will contribute to that too. In Nikki's case, her issues are mostly face-related.

That said, She's still not that bad looking. Her tits make up for A LOT of flaws. Implants are miracle workers. IMO, she's gorgeous from the neck down.

***I'd rather bang Steph***


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Great ass, great thighs,epic tits, amazing body in general, beautiful face, tan, brunette. She's gorgeous, I've said it before and I'll say it again its ridiculous how wrestling fans who dont like models as wrestlers then warp their minds into thinking said models are hideous. Not finding Nikki attractive is one thing, we all have personal tastes, getting on your anti-model high horse and acting like she's the ugliest woman in the history of ever is just crazy.



Terrence said:


> Bro, she's got more plastic in her than a Mattel toy.


Only work she's had done is her tits, just like the majority of Divas.



Terrence said:


> Anyone can get a fake tan, plastic put into you, and be a gold digger. It doesn't make you hot it makes you a fake. Nikki Bella is a fake.


You mean just like Trish, Lita, Maryse, Candice, Chyna, Sable, Melina, Emma, Stephanie, etc. etc.

And heres my favourite thing, a wrestling fan complaining about something being fake...you're on a forum talking about the fakest thing in the world; pro wrestling and your upset by fake boobs.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Brie > Nikki IMO. But Nikki is nice too.

Everyone has different tastes, OP, is that simple. I don't like Sasha like a lot of people do, for example, but I can see why she has appeal with others.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Terrence said:


> http://images-cdn.moviepilot.com/im...world-is-far-from-who-you-d-expect-379792.jpg


Upton...really? Okay sure she looks good in bikini but she's got the most generic face of all time, she looks so plain in anything that doesn't show her tits off.



MarkovKane said:


> Nikki is sexy if you like materialistic bratty cheerleader types who are cold, dead and brainless inside, who will use you til you got nothing then leave you without looking back.
> 
> Also if you see Nikki wear those loose dresses, dude above me is right, Nikki's tits sag off to the side, yet everyone says Nikki has the best tits in the division.
> 
> ...


So you know Nikki Bella right? Or you're the worlds greatest shrink? Which one. See this is sad and genunely annoying, wrestling fans who are so worked up by a model being a wrestler that they have to deem said model to be hideously ugly and a terrible human being? Why do you have to wrestle for ROH to be a good person?

And have you ever seen any tits in real life? They all sag off to the side, all tits unless they're a rock hard boob job sag, and dont sit squashed next to each other without a bra. 



gabrielcev said:


> She is alright but the fact that she needs to get a boob job and wear a ton of make up is a bad sign. She is going to look like crap in ten years when her boobs implode and her face is pale from all the makeup.


Look at all the makeup AJ Lee wears and Paige,and Sasha, and all the NXT girls, and the boob jobs that so many other Divas have gotten.

Why is it that people like you draw the line at Nikki Bella and act like she's the only one who wears makeup and has a boob job?



Arkham258 said:


> She's not unattractive, but there are prettier girls on their roster. Her personality and lack of real love or dedication for the business turns off a lot of people too. Same with Eva Marie, who looks like she'll be the next Nikki (I was hoping for Alexa Bliss in a few years personally but their pushing Eva hard). It's hard not to be put off a little by the fake tits too, just because we saw her for years without them. It's weird to look at Nikki a couple years ago and see her now. She almost looks like a completely different woman
> 
> The Bellas, both of them really, aren't as pretty as they used to be.


What are you judging your analysis of her personality off doctor? Her not wrestling in bingo halls for indy feds? She's on the road 300 days a year, that alone takes dedication, she's worked through injuries, trains her body hard and has worked her ass off to get better and better as a pro wrestler, but yeah she never wrestled for ROH so she cant be a real wrestler...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I think her sex appeal involves features such as her breasts and buttocks as well as imagining placing one's penis inside of her vagina. Many find this arousing.


----------



## GreatMUSA (Jul 12, 2015)

I actually agree - I never understood the appeal of the Bellas - either of them. I'm not saying they aren't attractive for others - but I never, personally, got the whole allure around their looks. I'm much more a fan of Becky Lynch and Alexa Bliss - now THOSE are good looking ladies.


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

I never really get the hate of someone having plastic surgery or fake boobs as a reason for saying they aren't attractive. I guess that I can understand why it's more impressive to look a certain way without surgery, but who looks at a pair of boobs and thinks they look awesome, and then change their mind when someone tells them they aren't real? How many females don't do something "fake" to enhance their looks? Whether they do that by wearing makeup, changing the color of their hair, adding extensions, wearing push up bras, fake tans, wearing certain clothes that either makes them look slimmer, or brings out their boobs or ass more, wearing high heels, etc...


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

It's mind-boggling to me, really, how threads like these keep popping up about every single diva.

We are all different, we all like different things and that includes women.

Some like brunettes, some like blondes. Some think she is pretty others don't. Some like big, fake breasts. Others like small, natural ones. Some like a bigger, chunkier butt. Others like a smaller, more firm butt.

That's what makes the world go 'round. If every man had the same taste in women, most of us wouldn't exist.

So, good for you OP, you don't think she's hot. i, and many others, do and we aren't going to be ashamed for it.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

EvaMaryse said:


> Upton...really? Okay sure she looks good in bikini but she's got the most generic face of all time, she looks so plain in anything that doesn't show her tits off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, she hasn't trained her ass off to get better as a wrestler and all you have to do is watch her matches with recent NXT talents to see that. And being on the road doesn't mean shit. Being able to deal with that is the bare minimum that you need to be a wrestler. It doesn't impress anyone. Trains her body hard? LOL. Just looking good in a bikini doesn't mean you train your body hard, not in the world of pro wrestling. Any super model can do that.

And I won't even address your comparison of personality to wrestling in bingo halls as that comment doesn't even make any kind of sense whatsoever.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Terrence said:


> Some people claim she is hot, but I really don't see it. She looks like a cave monster to me.


That's a bit of a hyperbole lol, but yes I find Brie too skinny and has no boobs, while Nikki's basically massive fake tits attached to a body.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> No, she hasn't trained her ass off to get better as a wrestler and all you have to do is watch her matches with recent NXT talents to see that. And being on the road doesn't mean shit. Being able to deal with that is the bare minimum that you need to be a wrestler. It doesn't impress anyone. Trains her body hard? LOL. Just looking good in a bikini doesn't mean you train your body hard, not in the world of pro wrestling. Any super model can do that.
> 
> And I won't even address your comparison of personality to wrestling in bingo halls as that comment doesn't even make any kind of sense whatsoever.


To get in the sort of shape she's in takes a lot of hard work. To come into the business with no skills and develop into a good all rounder who is one of the better female mic workers and ring workers in WWE takes a lot of hard work and dedication.

The comparison is that people like you write her off immediately no matter what in every single way because she didn't come up through the indy scene.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Hey man, cave monsters need love too.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

This whole "she's plastic" thing is dumb as fuck when Trish and others had implants at their peaks yet nobody rags them for it. I'd understand it more if she had a nose job, eyelid surgery, botox injections, lip injections and butt implants as well as boob implants but she doesn't. As far as I know though, everything else is natural. Shapely and toned legs, nice thick thighs, big firm ass, nice big boobs and just an all round curvy and very womanly figure. She must have spent ages in the gym and put in a lot of hard work to get her body to be the way it is today so I don't know what some of you motherfuckers are saying. Yeah, her face can be off at times but she has a great body. If you're a guy that likes curves and you don't find Nikki's body attractive....yeah, I don't know. That shit just does not compute. 

Anyway, everyone has their preferences so there's no need to make stupid as fuck threads like these and try force your views on everyone.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Trublez said:


> This whole "she's plastic" thing is dumb as fuck when Trish and others had implants at their peaks yet nobody rags them for it. I'd understand it more if she had a nose job, eyelid surgery, botox injections, lip injections and butt implants as well as boob implants but she doesn't. As far as I know though, everything else is natural. Shapely and toned legs, nice thick thighs, big firm ass, nice big boobs and just an all round curvy and very womanly figure. She must have spent ages in the gym and put in a lot of hard work to get her body to be the way it is today so I don't know what some of you motherfuckers are saying. Yeah, her face can be off at times but she has a great body. If you're a guy that likes curves and you don't find Nikki's body attractive....yeah, I don't know. That shit just does not compute.
> 
> Anyway, everyone has their preferences so there's no need to make stupid as fuck threads like these and try force your views on everyone.


Well said. It seems like just Nikki gets hated on for having fake tits...by fans of a fake sport. And so many talk about her like she's all plastic, she had a tit job...and thats it.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Terrence said:


> Bro, she's got more plastic in her than a Mattel toy.


Breast implants aren't made out of plastic genius.



EvaMaryse said:


> Well said. It seems like just Nikki gets hated on for having fake tits...by fans of a fake sport. And so many talk about her like she's all plastic, she had a tit job...and thats it.


Biggest hypocrite on the forum chiming in. How many Paige hate posts have you made exactly?

Oh but that's different...



Terrence said:


> Anyone can get a fake tan, plastic put into you


Again, seriously facepalming at you legit thinking implants are made out of plastic.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I mean 95% of the time I don't like fake tits, but whoever did hers deserves a medal. Literally might be the best job I have ever seen, they look fantastic.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


> Breast implants aren't made out of plastic genius.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've said I dont find Paige attractive, I'm not into her or impressed by her wrestling work either, but I've never said she's a disgusting troll or anything. Im not entertained or attracted to her and my posts reflect that, I dont despise her or think she should live under a bridge though. It'd be hypocritical if I was saying Paige is the most disgusting thing that ever lived but I've never said that.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm serious when I say this 

If you have to even ask this, 
_you just might be gay._

*Not that there's anything wrong with that!*


----------



## Rollins.xx (Sep 20, 2015)

EvaMaryse said:


> Great ass, great thighs,epic tits, amazing body in general, beautiful face, tan, brunette. She's gorgeous, I've said it before and I'll say it again its ridiculous how wrestling fans who dont like models as wrestlers then warp their minds into thinking said models are hideous. Not finding Nikki attractive is one thing, we all have personal tastes, getting on your *anti-model high horse and acting like she's the ugliest woman in the history of ever is just crazy*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe where she's come from is completely irrelevant and people genuinely find her quite unattractive. :shrug


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rollins.xx said:


> Or maybe where she's come from is completely irrelevant and people genuinely find her quite unattractive. :shrug


To find her hideous and one of the ugliest women in the world though...and hell it does seem like alot of the big indy fans hate Nikki and think she's ugly...


----------



## Rollins.xx (Sep 20, 2015)

EvaMaryse said:


> To find her hideous and one of the ugliest women in the world though...and hell it does seem like alot of the big indy fans hate Nikki and think she's ugly...


I hope you realise that they may be purposefully dramatic. Just to get under the skin of people like you. :shrug


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> I've said I dont find Paige attractive, I'm not into her or impressed by her wrestling work either, but I've never said she's a disgusting troll or anything. Im not entertained or attracted to her and my posts reflect that, I dont despise her or think she should live under a bridge though. It'd be hypocritical if I was saying Paige is the most disgusting thing that ever lived but I've never said that.


Nah you're still a hypocrite.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

fpalm fpalm fpalm

All "Do you think X is attractive?" threads.

20%: "Yeah, I'd totally bang X."

20%: "Fuck no dude, I'd never go near X!"

Everyone else: "Oh Christ, another one of these fucking threads..."


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

She does not have a pretty face, so I assume people are really impressed by fake tits for some reason.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Why do some people insist that marmite tastes good when it clearly doesn't? Why do some people like hip hop when classic rock is clearly the best?

We *pretty much* understand all of these but when it comes to attraction some people (feels like most sometimes) expect there to be some answer or, worse yet, some objective standard.

The sexual appeal of Nikki Bella is that she's sexually appealling to other people.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I may not like her personality, but she's definitely one of the hottest divas ever IMO, the boob job helped but I also like her curves and face better than her sister's


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tits and Ass would be my guess. Though attractiveness is completely subjective and different for everyone :draper2


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

TheAverageMuta said:


> fpalm fpalm fpalm
> 
> All "Do you think X is attractive?" threads.
> 
> ...


I fall into your last 60% mainly because these people who make them just can't seem to understand there's no right or wrong about who others find pretty and sexy so these threads keep popping up.

What I don't understand is why people feel the need to so loudly publicize their hate for any diva with threads like this?

If you don't like Nikki or don't think she's hot, that's fine, just ignore her and focus on the divas you do find attractive.

I don't find the vast majority of the current divas attractive (i.e. I, personally, think Summer Rae is nasty) but I don't go starting a thread about her and popping up in her threads ripping on her and starting fights on here. I just ignore things about her because she does nothing for me so why subject myself to her content?

I know, we're likely dealing with many immature boys on here like the OP of this thread... going through puberty and this is so "the cool junior high thing to do"... but it's ridiculous.


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

I mean I think she's attractive. I judge it this way, if she sere walking through my local mall in street clothes, would I even give her a double take. That answer is probably a no. She is no hotter in real life than most other hot girls. Now Sasha on the other hand would definitely get a good hard stare, or Eva Marie, Carmella, even Becky. However, dressed to the 9's Nikki is a sight to behold and would definitely turn heads. Some women just have the ability to dress up and knock you out and Nikki has that ability. Normally dressed though she would mix in the crowd more to me.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

eflat2130 said:


> I mean I think she's attractive. I judge it this way, if she sere walking through my local mall in street clothes, would I even give her a double take. That answer is probably a no. She is no hotter in real life than most other hot girls. Now Sasha on the other hand would definitely get a good hard stare, or Eva Marie, Carmella, even Becky. However, dressed to the 9's Nikki is a sight to behold and would definitely turn heads. Some women just have the ability to dress up and knock you out and Nikki has that ability. Normally dressed though she would mix in the crowd more to me.


OK, that's all fair enough except 2 points:

1) when those of us who do think Nikki is hot, comment on her, we are 99% of the time judging based on what we see on TV... which is her in that amazing ring gear that plays up her assets, wearing makeup, etc. Since most have never seen her in normal life, it's very hard to say for sure what she looks like. And honestly, most women don't look great when they go out sans makeup, hair undone in a t-shirt and shorts to a mall...

2) again, it all comes down to opinion... because I don't think sasha is attractive at all and if Becky continues to have orange hair that makes her look like carrot top jizzed on her I can't say she's attractive, either


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Terrence said:


> Some people claim she is hot, but I really don't see it. She looks like a cave monster to me.


We all find different people attractive... I dont exactly find her my type BUT a cave monster, WHAT?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

She has a lovely body. The sexual appeal there is pretty obvious.

Her face though just reminds me of a 40 year old who is dead on the inside and will fuck anyone who pretends to like her.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

I got Two Words For Ya......Tits. Ass.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BlackoutLAS said:


> Massive tits
> *Massive ass*
> Big legs
> Beautiful skin
> ...


she has a nice butt, but relax.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


> Nah you're still a hypocrite.


Whatevers, if you cant tell the difference...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki is gorgeous. Imo she is the perfect looking woman. It's not because of her ass and tits either, she's a good looking woman in every way. Would not change one thing about her. She's perfect. 

She may not be your type and that's okay. But to say she looks like a cave monster is just ridiculous.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Whatevers, if you cant tell the difference...


The only difference is that it's an opinion you agree with. That's how hypocrites think.

Hypocrite


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

i get people saying they dont like how she dresses or her personality is a turn off but i honestly dont think you can deny she isnt a sexy woman or an attractive woman. 


heres a pic of her with no make up. valencia isnt that good a filter on instagram










Imo id class her as one of the most attractive women in wrestling along with Sable, Beulah McGuillicutty, Kimberly Paige, Eva Marie and Stacy Keibler


----------



## DJRick (Jan 12, 2014)

It's her body dude


----------



## BigRedMachine67 (Sep 8, 2013)

I






I don't know, bro. You tell me. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

Attractiveness is left to one's own opinion. You just can't say that someone is or isn't attractive. I find Nikki and Brie to both be the most attractive Divas in WWE along with Sasha Banks. I've heard many people say how they find Paige to be the most attractive but I just don't see it. But like I said, it's just a matter of one's own opinion. No one is right or wrong.


----------

